# Reboot everytime



## ResteEnChien (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi there, I've got a problem with my FreeBSD server, so, I've moved it off my old computer to my new computer and ran with VMware.

But, there's a problem when it runs:






I've tried to go into single user and run `fsck -y` two times like it asks me but... if I do this, my server doesn't work any more; sshd crashed etc. etc.

Any solution?

(FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE i386)


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jun 13, 2014)

Have you tried booting with FreeBSD install media to run fsck(8)?


----------

